# [EVDL] which inductor?



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Hey guys,

I'm looking to put an inductor in series between my pack/controller and my dc converter/soc meter.

I called Rebirth Auto and they want $47 for their inductor. Seems a bit pricey.

I think I'll pick between 1 of these 2:

http://www.mouser.com/ProductDetail/Vishay/IHA305BA/?qs=xrpI9KL%2fXvtbQe1dIP93kQ%3d%3d
100 uH
4.2 amps
Axial Mount
$3.72

http://www.mouser.com/ProductDetail/Cooper-Bussmann/CTX100-2-52-R/?qs=sGAEpiMZZMsg%252by3WlYCkU%2f747tLNB7MqNZHFNzHmaxA%3d
100 uH
4.3 amps
Radial Mount
$3.09

I'm thinking of going with the Axial mount and mounting it with a screw terminals like I did my inrush limiter.

I'm not an expert on how to mount passive components in an auto environment so I'm always looking
for feedback.

thanks,
-ben

_______________________________________________
| Moratorium on drag racing discussion is in effect.
| Please take those discussions elsewhere. Thanks.
|
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| CONFIGURE: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> Ben Jarrrett wrote:
> > I'm looking to put an inductor in series between my pack/controller
> > and my dc converter/soc meter... I think I'll pick between 1 of these 2:
> > http://www.mouser.com/ProductDetail/Vishay/IHA305BA/?qs=xrpI9KL%2fXvtbQe1dIP93kQ%3d%3d
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Hey Lee,

Thanks for the note. Starting to remind me of my college EE classes.
I'm in the VLSI world these days so my analog EE skills are pretty rusty.

Do you think I should aim for 200 uH? That would get my down well under an Amp.

thanks!
-ben



> Lee Hart wrote:
> 
> > Ben Jarrrett wrote:
> >> I'm looking to put an inductor in series between my pack/controller
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Ol' Joseph almost had to roll over in his grave!




> Lee Hart wrote:
> 
> > On 3/21/2012 3:55 PM, Lee Hart wrote:
> >> ...The 100uF mentioned...
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

OK, I think I'll go for this one:
http://www.mouser.com/ProductDetail/Bourns/2319-H-RC/?qs=sGAEpiMZZMsg%252by3WlYCkU9lT7MvFMCesL5C6KOUeMXM%3d
5 amps
200-390 uH (data sheet vs catalog)
$3.99

Any reason not to?

thanks!
-ben




> Lee Hart wrote:
> 
> > On 3/21/2012 1:33 PM, Ben Jarrrett wrote:
> >>
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Great! Thanks for all the feedback. 

-ben
sent from an iphone



> Lee Hart <[email protected]> wrote:
> 
> > On 3/21/2012 5:03 PM, Ben Jarrrett wrote:
> >>
> ...


----------

